# Schwieriger Einstieg OP012 PCU50.3C 840 DI SL.



## Aksels (11 Februar 2008)

Einen schönen Nachmittag wünsche ich allen.

Ich habe hier einen schwierigen Einstieg:
PCU 50.3C 6FC 5210-0DF31-2AA0
OP012       6FC 5203-0AF02-0AA1
NCU 720.1  6FC 5372-0AA00-0AA0

WinCC Flexible Advanced 2007

Ich soll das Panel mit WinCC Flex Adv programmieren.
Erste Hürden:
1. Auf dem OP ist bei Auslieferung bereits eine Oberfläche drauf. Ist das die HMI-Advanced Option? Wenn ja, die soll erhalten bleiben und ich soll die zusätzlichen Menüs in einen nicht belegten Button einschleifen. Wie bekomme ich aber die schon vorhandene Menüstruktur in WinCC Flex? Über Rücktransfer? Wenn ja, wie aktiviere ich diesen auf dem OP?
2. In WinCC Flex Adv habe ich 2 OP12 zu Auswahl. Eins mit Zusatz "Key" eins mit Zusatz "Key - HMI sl". Wenn die 840 DSL dabei ist muss ich hier auch SL wählen, korrekt? Wenn nein, wie unterscheide ich die beiden Panels?
3. In WinCC in der Geräteauswahl soll ich eine Version des Bediengerätes angeben. Die Version ist aber nirgendwo zu finden. Weder auf dem Gehäuse noch in Windows oder der OP-Bedienoberfläche. Wo finde ich das?
4. Wenn ich das OP012 Key - HMI SL auswähle verschwinden im "Kleine Maschine-Assistent" alle Steuerungen. Wenn ich das OP ohne SL wähle weiß ich nicht was ich als Steuerung wählen soll. S7 300/400?


Ich weiß, daß das mal wieder viele blöde Fragen sind, die über Google un Co. gelöst werden können. Aber ich Dummi hab wieder ein tödlich eiliges Projekt übernommen. Ihr rettet mit der Beantwortung vielleicht einige Arbietsplätze. Ich möchte mich auch revanchieren: Ich werde ein LibNoDave Projektchen hier im Forum dokumentieren und aufzeigen, wie man die empfangenen Daten am besten weiter aufbereitet. Ich hoffe das stiummt euch etwas gnädig.
:-D
Gruß,
Aksels


----------



## sps-concept (11 Februar 2008)

*Op012*

Hallo,

also ins HMI-PRO / Advance bekommste meines Wissens nur Bilder von ProTool Pro über Task-ID und Bildnummer eingebunden.

André


----------



## Aksels (12 Februar 2008)

*Oh je!*

Das wäre ja verheerend!
Siemens hat das Paket ja so verkauft (Programmiersoftware mit Hardware). Und jetzt soll das nicht gehen?
 Das wäre ja unglaublich.

Ok back to the roots. Ich habe das alte Projekt bekommen zum abkupfern.
Das Optionspaket für Step7 hab ich gefunden, damit die Hardware angezeigt wird.
Leider wehrt sich das ProToolPro. Fehlermeldung beim öffnen des Projekts:
"Fehler beim Laden der DLL für das Protocol "Sinumerik-PLC"".
Wo bekomme ich das her? Auf welcher CD ist das mit dabei?

Gruß,
Aksels


----------



## sps-concept (12 Februar 2008)

*Protool*

Hallo,

da gibts ein Optionspaket Sinumerik für Protool Pro. Dazu gibts ein Beispielprojekt. Dann musst du die Pro.fwd mit ins Verzeichnis von HMi_PRO mit reinlegen. Diese wird dann intern aufgerufen.

André


----------



## Aksels (12 Februar 2008)

*Paket gefunden, aber*

es ist die Version 2.1 welche sich nur auf NT40 SP5 installieren lässt.
Kann man das austricksen? Oder von Hand kopieren?


Gruß,
Aksels


----------



## derwestermann (12 Februar 2008)

Sicher daß das ganze nicht ein Transline2000-Projekt werden soll? Da wird mit OP012 oder OP015 und so gearbeitet. Ich hatte da mal 2 Projekte unter Transline2000, da gab's ziemliche Unterschiede weil bei dem einen Projekt mit HiGraph und bei dem anderen mit S7-Graph gearbeitet wurde.


----------



## sps-concept (12 Februar 2008)

*Transline*

also wenn das bestehende vorinstallierte HMI-Paket weiterverwendet werden soll dann läufts wohl aufs Einbinden von eigenen Bildern ins HMI-Advanced hinaus. Und das geht meines Wissens nur mit Protool Pro mit Sinumerik-Option. Als kleines Schmankerl brauchst du dann noch für die Nutzung der Bilder eine Protool Runtimelizenz. Ist die Protool-Runtime auf dem Rechner vorinstalliert? Version?

André


----------



## Aksels (13 Februar 2008)

*Schlimm!*

Das wäre ja echt schlimm. Ich hoffe Siemens nimmt die Software wieder zurück, da das ja denen Ihr Fehler ist.
Ich dachte aber es gibt gar kein Protool mehr? Das soll doch von WinCC abgelöst werden?
Und wie sieht es mit Rückübertragung ins WinCC in ein leeres Projekt aus?

WIe versetze ich PCU50.3 und OP012 in den Rückübertragungsmodus?

Gruß,
Aksels


----------



## sps-concept (13 Februar 2008)

was willst du rückübertragen? Die HMI-Advanced Oberfläche kriegst du nicht ins WinCC flex rein. Hast du eine Protool-Runtime auf der PCU vorinstalliert?

André


----------



## Aksels (13 Februar 2008)

*Muss ich heute Nachmittag herausbekommen.*

Ich denke aber mal nicht, daß die Herren, die das Projektieren eine ProTool Rt mitbestellt haben wenn es geplant war das ganze in WinCC Flex zu machen......

Gruß,
Aksels


----------



## Aksels (14 Februar 2008)

*Software nicht auffindbar.*

Ich muss wohl leider SINUMERIK HMI Projektierpaket ProTool/Pro V2.3
nachbestellen. Mist. Wieder Zeitverlust......

Gruß,
Aksels


----------



## sps-concept (14 Februar 2008)

*Hmi*

Hallo,

ist wohl so dass ProtoolPro Runtime vorinstalliert ist und die benutzerdefinierten Protoolbilder ins HMI-PRO eingebunden werden sollen?

André


----------



## Aksels (15 Februar 2008)

*So siehts aus:*

Ich habe nun herausgefunden:
Das Panel ist mit einer WinCC Runtime vorinstalliert.
Das WinCC-Projekt wird als "exe" auf einen Button im HMI hinterlegt.


Das alte Projekt ist in ProTools erstellt worden.
Ich brauche aber das HMI-Projektierpaket nicht nur für WinCC sondern auch für Protools, da WinCC beim Convertieren des Projektes wohl auf Protool zugreift. Das Projekt muss also in Protools zu öffnen sein, was es nur mit den Sinumerik-NS und Sinumerik-PLC protokollen aus dem Projektierpaket Protools kann.


Gruß,
Aksels


----------



## sps-concept (25 Februar 2008)

*Neuigkeiten?*

Hallo Aksels,

gibts Neuigkeiten? Was wird nun ins HMI-Pro eingebunden? Oder was für ne Oberfäche ist schon draufgewesen? WinCC-Projekt als exe hinterlegen??

André


----------



## Aksels (27 Februar 2008)

*Weiter gehts:*

Also. HMI-Pro bleibt immer auf dem Rechner. Das Kompilierte WinCC Flex-Projekt ist dann eine vom installierten WinCCFlexRuntime ausführbares Programm und wird auf einen Button über die Ini-Dateien von HMI-Pro gelegt.
Das war wohl so auch schon bei Pro-Tools so.
Ich habe leider immernoch das Problem mit den Sinumerik-NS und Sinumerik-PLC protokollen.
Weiß immer noch nicht welche CD ich dafür brauche, oder in welchem dubiosen Unterverzeichnis meiner vorhandenen CDs das steht.....
Vielleicht weiß jemand genaueres?

Gruß,
Aksels


----------



## Aksels (5 März 2008)

*WinCCFlex Runtime und HMI Advanced*

Einen Guten Tag wünsche ich.
Ich habe in den letzen Tagen verzweifelt versucht die WinCCFlex Runtime auf der PCU50 zu installieren. Das ging schon, nur war danach die Kommunikation von HMI Adv. mit der Maschine weg.  
Habs mehr als zehn mal installiert mit verschiedensten Optionen und mit ewiger Fehlersuche. Nun hab ich von Siemens folgenden Hinweis bekommen:


> wie bereits telefoniert, wollen Sie unter HMI-Advanced 7.3 SP1 auf der PCU 50.3 die WinCC flexible 2007 RT installieren. Sie wollen von Ihrer WinCC flexible - Projektierung mit der SINUMERIK 840D sl kommunizieren. Gehen Sie bitte folgendermaßen vor. Installeren Sie auf der PCU50 mit dem WinCC-Setup aus dem Root-Verzeichnis die RT ( ES können Sie dabei im entspr. Dialog abwählen ). Danach merken Sie, dass die Kommunikation zw. HMI und NC/PLC nicht mehr funktioniert. Dann legen Sie bitte im Verzeichnis ..\mmc2 den File: cp_param.ini
> mit folgendem Inhalt an :
> ;----------------------------------------------------
> <IniFile_ID>
> ...


 
Witzig oder? Ich weiß nicht wie man das hätte allein herausfinden sollen. Ich hab keinen Hinweis in irgendeiner Doku gefunden. Soll nicht heißen, daß keiner existiert. Aber meiner Meinung nachgehört das ins Setup, und wenn das nicht geklappt hat als roter Zettel in die Verpackung.......

Gruß,
Aksels


----------



## Ralle (5 März 2008)

Aksels schrieb:


> Einen Guten Tag wünsche ich.
> Ich habe in den letzen Tagen verzweifelt versucht die WinCCFlex Runtime auf der PCU50 zu installieren. Das ging schon, nur war danach die Kommunikation von HMI Adv. mit der Maschine weg.
> Habs mehr als zehn mal installiert mit verschiedensten Optionen und mit ewiger Fehlersuche. Nun hab ich von Siemens folgenden Hinweis bekommen:
> 
> ...



*ACK* yep *ACK*


----------

